# my first wedding shoot!



## hurd300403 (Mar 1, 2010)

well, i've finally photographed my first wedding. here is a link to the photos on the blog...it's just easier than trying to post here in the forum so i'm sorry for those who don't like clicking on links!

sam hurd photography 

i'd love to hear any (constructive) feedback.

thanks for your time!!


----------



## gdogg16 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice job!  Congrats on your first successfull wedding!  My only criticsm would be to watch the exposure on the dress.  You lost a lot of detail on the top of the dress in a few shots and the brides face is clipping in a few areas.  Otherwise, very nice job!


----------



## hurd300403 (Mar 1, 2010)

cool..thanks! i think i need to calibrate my monitor a bit more as the histogram in lightroom says it's not actually clipping, but i've seen it on a different screen and it definitely looks like it is. any suggestions? or perhaps i should just under expose just a hair to be safe...hmmm


----------



## transformed (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks good Sam- Congrats!


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 1, 2010)

Sam, few things
first image on the right -  bride is ANGULAR, looks awkward. 
4 girls, (3rd image) girls on the sides have distorted faces
good catch of fireworks

Overall, based on what you presented, its ok. It isn't to die for glamour, it isn't high key emphasis it is a capture. You do have a long way to go *but* you have a decent start.
Good Luck


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 2, 2010)

Overall I noticed a few distracting hotspots. When shooting weddings I find that these sorts of things are less noticed by the people IN the shots, because its the memory they are after, but if it gets distracting there is a problem.

The third image is really bad, with the group. There's some horrible distortion on the outer people, what lens is this?

The best pictures are the Bride and Groom leaving the church (?) and then arriving at the reception. (There seems to be a contunity problem though, as its dark when they leave, and bright when they arrive... or are these shown out of chronological order? LOL)

The one with the people dancing is good, but also a bit odd with the near tilt-shift effect, the foreground and backgrounds are very blurred.


----------



## hurd300403 (Mar 16, 2011)

my my how far things have come for me since posting this thread. i thank you all for your valuable advice given in this forum, and i hope you continue to contribute!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice job man.. What did you use?  35?  24?


----------



## hurd300403 (Mar 16, 2011)

for that wedding i mostly used the 85 1.4, 24-70 and 70-200. no adays i tend to use 24 1.4, 35 1.4, and 85 1.4 only


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 17, 2011)

They are great!!! Thank you for sharing!! I think my fav is the one where they are standing in front of everyone holding hands and she is laughing! Very nice shots!


----------



## ghache (Mar 17, 2011)

I am not a pro wedding photog but if these were my wedding photos i would be really really happy.

I really like the post processing you this on these, they kinda have a vintage feels to them, with the car and the style the bride has, good job. there is some minoir flaws like other said but nothing major to worrie about imo, they look great.


----------



## ghache (Mar 17, 2011)

do you use any flash at all? seems like everything was done natural light?


----------



## hurd300403 (Mar 17, 2011)

very little flash used in these. i almost always use bounce flash mixed with ambient light if i do use flash. 

notice that i started this thread a full year ago. i actually reprocessed and added many photos about a month ago. when looking back i realized my initial post was pathetic and decided to improve it a bit with more pictures and better processing.


----------



## ghache (Mar 17, 2011)

hurd300403 said:


> very little flash used in these. i almost always use bounce flash mixed with ambient light if i do use flash.
> 
> notice that i started this thread a full year ago. i actually reprocessed and added many photos about a month ago. when looking back i realized my initial post was pathetic and decided to improve it a bit with more pictures and better processing.


 
Haha, well i didnt see the initial post or photos you posted but the one you have up there right now are really good. I think bounce flash/bounce cards is the way to go since you basicly got no time to fool around with strobe and stands.


----------



## ghache (Mar 17, 2011)

Sam Hurd Photography 

from this wedding, i love the shots were the bride is trowing the flowers!


----------



## hurd300403 (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks!! that was a realllly fun wedding. thanks for checking out my portfolio too


----------



## AmazingGrace0385 (Mar 17, 2011)

Your FIRST? REALLY? Beautiful photos! Wonderful job! I'm also just starting out, but these are great!


----------



## besttzz (Mar 17, 2011)

nice work man ! me like it .


----------



## mathewgrubb (Mar 18, 2011)

The shot of the bride in the car is amazing. nice work chief


----------



## hurd300403 (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks everyone! i really appreciate the feedback


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow - I wish my first wedding would have gone that well!  Great job!


----------



## raphaelaaron (Mar 20, 2011)

i really dig these. great job, your use of lenses and exposure was very well executed.


----------



## msuggs (May 1, 2011)

I should be so lucky. Looked like a fun time. I'm working my way to shooting a wedding some day. Think I will give myself a year or so to get practice in. Need to add to my glass also.


----------



## AUG19 (May 1, 2011)

Excellent results and presentation!


----------



## hurd300403 (May 8, 2011)

thanks so much! i'm thinking about changing up my blog presentation a bit, but i'm glad you like the format!


----------



## stephyg (May 9, 2011)

you did very well!


----------



## Kiwi_gav (May 11, 2011)

mathewgrubb said:


> The shot of the bride in the car is amazing. nice work chief



I loved that shot too, well done and thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## AJRacca (May 11, 2011)

great pictures. Love the firework shot!!!


----------



## Avena (Sep 19, 2011)

Great pictures shared by you all..
I really like that wedding photo shot..Its a good way to capture the precious moments for sweet momeries..
Thank you for sharing these pictures here...


----------

